# Turkey Hunting ground blind



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

don said:


> One thing about blinds for turkey hunting....you can put one up even in an open field setting and kill a bird an hour or less later. Every deer that spots it will stare, sometimes stomp their feet, or even run away.
> Those birds never question it, so no point in hiding it. I even had a hen step up on one of my blind anchors while surveying the field for danger...and that was less than an hour after setting it up in a location I had never set one up before.
> I use one blind as well, almost always in an open setting, and just relocate it/take it down as needed.


Right on.One thing I never seen a pot from you I didn't like.allways agree with your posts


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> If you are hunting private land and are targeting a big tom I think you need at least 2 blinds. Cost is most definitely a factor.
> 
> L & O


Having 2 blinds setup in advance worked to my benefit opening day. After a close encounter did not work out with a shot in mid-morning I was able to move to my 2nd blind about 125 yds. away after the group was out of sight. It took awhile before they looped around to that area, but I had enough reading material and food to keep me in the tent. Pretty sure I dozed off there for a short nap too.

L & O


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

L&O I like the way you think!!! Food and a nap while your hunting is the best. So funny your sleeping all crumbled up in a chair and eating a regular sandwich but when your hunting it seems like it’s the best nap and your eating a gourmet meal!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ack said:


> If anyone is interested and needs a turkey fix before season, here are a few of those hunts on video. All self filmed, not great quality, and not many recent videos, but you can see my setup and several kills here.....
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/user/ack972/videos


Oh my goodness! 2013 Bullhead Style is a jaw dropper!


----------

